# Christmas list



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

so my dad told me the other day to start making a Christmas list and i was thinking of asking for either a ground blind with shoot through mesh or a climbing tree stand. but which one? can yall give tell me the pros and cons of each, or tell me which you would rather get. 
thanks 
marsh


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Well, since you have this in the bow section, I am assuming that is the type of hunting you will be planning on doing. It really comes down to the area you are hunting. If you are somewhere with good climbing trees then I would definetly go with the tree climber. It is going to get you up in the air to help out with scent control. I have a summit viper and love it. You can move stand locations easily to set your self up to take advantage of the wind. A ground blind has the same mobility, but you have to spend a little time brushing up for better concealment, though its not a necessity. I have hunted out of ground blinds before, and they do work, but you need to find one that has plenty of room to draw in. I hunted out of a dog house pop up one time and got busted on the draw because my arm hit the back of the blind. As far as the shoot through mesh, I am a little skeptical of it affecting arrow flight, but hopefully someone who has shot through it will have some input.

Where are you hunting and what is the terrain like?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

pop up....unless you have a lease in the Piney woods. You can hunt anywhere in the state with a pop up, but you have to have tall trees to use a climber. Our ranch is 4500 acres and there is maybe 200 acres that has trees large enough to use a tree stand.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> pop up....unless you have a lease in the Piney woods. You can hunt anywhere in the state with a pop up, but you have to have tall trees to use a climber. Our ranch is 4500 acres and there is maybe 200 acres that has trees large enough to use a tree stand.


agree. Tell him you would like a Double Bull.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

ok i will what else do i need to be able to hunt?(i figure christmass is a good time to get all of the little things needed to hunt), and what are the advantages of a double bull over a different pop up?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> ok i will what else do i need to be able to hunt?(i figure christmass is a good time to get all of the little things needed to hunt), and what are the advantages of a double bull over a different pop up?


I think the major advantage would be Dad buying it instead of you. Now, as far as what do you need to hunt with. Dude, I know you know what you need. :spineyes:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i wish i could get on yalls lease:headknock maybe in like 4 years, if i come up with the money youll be the first to know


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> i wish i could get on yalls lease:headknock maybe in like 4 years, if i come up with the money youll be the first to know


LOL, maybe we will have a spot for you in four years. You'll be the first one to know.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> ok i will what else do i need to be able to hunt?(i figure christmass is a good time to get all of the little things needed to hunt)


let me rephrase that what are some of the things yall wished yall had on your first deer hunt? and are range finders a complete necesity?


----------

